# Becoming a Veterinarian



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont really know where to put this, but I know some of you on this forum are vets or vet techs and I'd really love to hear your opinion...
If youre not a vet I'd still love to hear your opinion! I have respect for pretty much everyone on this forum, you're all amazing people :redface:

I'm currently in my first year, second semester of college. I'm in a general Arts program right now, because when I enrolled I had absolutely* no idea *what I wanted to pursue in life.
Well, two months ago I adopted Eevee - she's my first puppy, my first ever pet even.

Now I'm curious about becoming a veterinarian. What does it take? How much schooling do you need to do through?
How is the pay? What are the pros and cons to working with animals all day? Are there a specific vet schools that I need to attend?

Do all veterinarians do surgery? I had dreams of becoming a vet when I was young, but was always afraid of the whole surgery aspect of it. If its required to learn surgery I can suck it up and do it. I think as I write this post I'm becoming more and more determined to become a good vet...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not a vet but it was once my dream

Its 8 years just like being a doctor. And you have to do internships just like a doctor.
Many people do their undergrad in Biology or some similar field and just make sure to take all the pre-reqs for vet school.
Applying to vet school is the hardest part, its highly competitive high GPAs and definitely some (or a lot) of involvement with animals...Working for a vet a plus

Pay is dependent on where you work, but last I checked it could be anywhere from 60,000 to over 100,000...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

And I do believe you are required to do surgery. Some vets specialize.

I know some vet schools are "better" than others, more widely known, better professors, but if you go to vet school determined to learn you will get what you want out of your education. Plus you have to be certified and licensed after Vet school.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I was prevet for a while. It takes finding a vet school that you are interested in and finding out what prereqs you have to have before you apply to vet school. It's about 8 years of school. Just like if you were to be a doctor. I would recommend finding a vet school and contacting an adviser, ask them what you have to do to apply and what gpa you should have etc. 
I was going for equine, because only specialists do surgery. You could also specialize in a specific aspect and not do surgery. . . I would also recommend finding a vet clinic that you can shadow/volunteer at for more than a couple of days. After working at one for 6 months I decided it wasn't for me. I am still thinking of being an exotic vet for a zoo in my future life, but am not so sure about it.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I am not a vet but it was once my dream
> 
> Its 8 years just like being a doctor. And you have to do internships just like a doctor.
> Many people do their undergrad in Biology or some similar field and just make sure to take all the pre-reqs for vet school.
> ...





lauren43 said:


> And I do believe you are required to do surgery. Some vets specialize.
> 
> I know some vet schools are "better" than others, more widely known, better professors, but if you go to vet school determined to learn you will get what you want out of your education. Plus you have to be certified and licensed after Vet school.


Thanks for this information - I found out that North Carolina State University is an accredited Veterinary school. Hopefully I can apply there :smile:
Currently my GPA is a solid 4.0. I'm doing my best to keep up this semester in order to keep that 4.0

If Im required to do surgery I definitely can. It's just not something Im overly excited about doing, but I guess if I think of it in the way that surgery saves animal's lives, then I would feel better about it.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Huginn said:


> I was prevet for a while. It takes finding a vet school that you are interested in and finding out what prereqs you have to have before you apply to vet school. It's about 8 years of school. Just like if you were to be a doctor. I would recommend finding a vet school and contacting an adviser, ask them what you have to do to apply and what gpa you should have etc.
> I was going for equine, because only specialists do surgery. You could also specialize in a specific aspect and not do surgery. . . I would also recommend finding a vet clinic that you can shadow/volunteer at for more than a couple of days. After working at one for 6 months I decided it wasn't for me. I am still thinking of being an exotic vet for a zoo in my future life, but am not so sure about it.


Do you mind sharing why it wasnt for you?
I can probably call and ask about doing some volunteer work at my regular vet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you - I know they told me at the Purdue vet school they rejected more applicants than most medical schools, but I don't know if that's all over or just at Purdue. i know they are very hard to get into, so you would definitely need to keep your GPA very high and get an undergraduate degree in probably biology.

My vet clinic in Indy had two vets - one did surgery, and the other owned the place and bossed everyone around but didn't do surgery.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, it was the clients. A lot of people really should not be allowed to own dogs. 
1) We had one prego chi almost die because the owners wanted to breed her to make some money and they knew nothing about dogs. They were feeding her kibbles and bits and she had severe calcium deficiency and was going into shock.
2) We had an extremely malnourished pit come in under police order, the cops escorted them into the office and then proceeded to do nothing when the vet recommended fluids and a high calorie diet plus a few other things. They claimed it was that the dog refused food and water blah blah.
3) There was a crazy lady that claimed we switched the external repro anatomy of her pom when we spayed it. She claimed the vulva and the anus were switched. . . then she said we moved the vulva up higher so that poo was getting in it. She continued (even though we advised her not to) to clean her vulva by sticking a cotton swab soaked in peroxide inside of her. The dog was in every two weeks for UTIs for 3 months. 
4) Clients have ridiculous reasons for not spaying their dogs. 
a) its not her choice, she can't tell me if she wants the surgery or not
b) "if my baby wants some, she's gonna get some" (this lady was so insane it was amusing and annoying at the same time)
c) "I'll just get some doggy birth control"
d) there are so many others. . . 
5) A client actually called because she didn't know if dogs could have baths or not

It wasn't just once in a while so that it was amusing. . . it was daily!
I work retail right now and I deal with this stuff all of the time, I didn't want to keep dealing with it in my career. 
There are not a lot of good vets in my state and I couldn't handle the idea of these back stabbing, badmouthing, propaganda believing "professionals" being my peers. . .


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

university of pennsylvania had one of the better vet schools in the country. before my mother made me go to medical school, i wanted to be a vet.

i am so glad i didn't. i can neither wrap my head around sick animals nor sick children, so there is no way i could effectively treat them.

give me a garden variety psychosis like jeffrey dahmer any day of the week.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Well, it was the clients. A lot of people really should not be allowed to own dogs.
> 1) We had one prego chi almost die because the owners wanted to breed her to make some money and they knew nothing about dogs. They were feeding her kibbles and bits and she had severe calcium deficiency and was going into shock.
> 2) We had an extremely malnourished pit come in under police order, the cops escorted them into the office and then proceeded to do nothing when the vet recommended fluids and a high calorie diet plus a few other things. They claimed it was that the dog refused food and water blah blah.
> 3) There was a crazy lady that claimed we switched the external repro anatomy of her pom when we spayed it. She claimed the vulva and the anus were switched. . . then she said we moved the vulva up higher so that poo was getting in it. She continued (even though we advised her not to) to clean her vulva by sticking a cotton swab soaked in peroxide inside of her. The dog was in every two weeks for UTIs for 3 months.
> ...


Thanks for this. I really want to know about the cons of the job, sort of like a reality check yknow?
Also... "b) "if my baby wants some, she's gonna get some"" ...WHAT? :wacko:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> university of pennsylvania had one of the better vet schools in the country. before my mother made me go to medical school, i wanted to be a vet.
> 
> i am so glad i didn't. i can neither wrap my head around sick animals nor sick children, so there is no way i could effectively treat them.
> 
> give me a garden variety psychosis like jeffrey dahmer any day of the week.


Haha, I took an introductory course to psychology last semester and I gotta tell ya, that was my most interesting/fun class, and the class that I got the highest grades in!
I absolutely love psychology


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

In NZ there is only one vet school which happens to be in my town of Palmerston North and is very well respected. In fact I met a young American student a couple of weeks ago walking her dog that she also brought out with her. She said she was from New York and already had a degree in something else she looked about 24. The course is 5 or 6 years. The first year is very tough, they sort the wheat from the chaff and there is alot of competition for the few places. 
(Massey University). 
Sorry this is probably not that helpful as I don't know an awful lot, but I do have friends who are vets. It pays well as a job but if you own your own practice the overheads are very high (bit like dentists) hence the cost of going to see them.
My father in law decided he didn't want to practise but ended up teaching for 38 years and emigrated here from Scotland (Parasitology).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

liquid said:


> Thanks for this. I really want to know about the cons of the job, sort of like a reality check yknow?
> Also... "b) "if my baby wants some, she's gonna get some"" ...WHAT? :wacko:


When i was going to the vet every five minutes, i heard some really crazy stuff and met some really crazy people in the waiting room of the vet's office. also, the walls were thin and when I was waiting in an exam room I could hear everything next door.

It seemed like there were 20 bad owners to every good one. in the end, I think it boils down to money. People don't want to spend it. forget the heartworm meds because they cost a few bucks a month, and when your dog turns up heartworm positive put it down and get a new dog. That's cheaper. That kind of thing.

i might also add I lived in a blue collar area of town. The good part to that was that all the vet services were really cheap.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Ya. . . I kinda worked in an area with a lot of low income housing. . . That lady was insane. . . she didn't understand how you could "deprive an animal of sex". . . we ALL tried to explain to her that dogs don't do it for recreation. They ONLY do it to reproduce and she didn't get it. 

Also, you are going to see more euthanasia and cases where owners can't afford to do anything than you think you can handle. The most heart wrenching one for me was a dog that someone brought in to be sent to our . . . undertaker? . . . for cremation. The dog had been dead in the yard at least three days, they didn't check on it because supposedly the dog sitter had come and filled the water, gave it food and taken care of it. She had been sick for at least a week and they didn't bring her in to the clinic, then wanted a report from us on how long she had been dead so that they could sue the pet sitter for negligence. Anger makes me be able to handle stuff like this so I had to help the tech put her in the bag and into the freezer for pick up, about twenty minutes in of trying to get this 120lb dog into where she needed to be the tech lost it and couldn't do it any more. . . I was left to do it alone, I'm 5'0 this dog weighed more than me and I had to do it alone. . . 
Sorry, to be graphic but I really lost my faith in not only humanity but dog owners that day.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> When i was going to the vet every five minutes, i heard some really crazy stuff and met some really crazy people in the waiting room of the vet's office. also, the walls were thin and when I was waiting in an exam room I could hear everything next door.
> 
> .


Sorry, off subject but reading that line just reminded me of when I was having my first child in hospital and I had no real idea what to expect and I could hear the woman next door labouring and husband and I were scared shitless!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Sorry, off subject but reading that line just reminded me of when I was having my first child in hospital and I had no real idea what to expect and I could hear the woman next door labouring and husband and I were scared shitless!


Yes all the will screaming will get to you!!!!

When I was in the hospital with my only child, they put me in a semi-public "labor room". had me in a gown that didn't close all the way in the back, gave me an enema and the bathroom was down the public hallway so I had to go scooting down there several times with my bare rear showing and new dads, visitors, etc wandering the hallways. 

t's one of the many experiences i had in that hospital that made me determined never, ever, ever to have another child.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Huginn said:


> . I was left to do it alone, I'm 5'0 this dog weighed more than me and I had to do it alone. . .
> Sorry, to be graphic but I really lost my faith in not only humanity but dog owners that day.


That is very, very sad and I'm sorry you had to go through it. I think if we look at humanity too close, we will always be disappointed. Sad to say.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I thaught at one time I wanted to be a vet, until I worked for one. I changed my mind, realizing it's not for me. Thats always my advice to anyone who says they want to be a vet. Work for one first. I did, and thats as far as it went. Working for one only.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm an undergrad, second year, and I want to be a vet as well. It'a probably not going to happen because of my grades, but I guess we'll see. It's really upsetting because I don't care about anything else besides animals, I won't enjoy a job that doesn't involve them, and no other pet related jobs pay enough money for basic survival. I'd really rather be a dog trainer, but I can't guarantee I'll be able to make enough money to live relatively comfortably as a dog trainer.

I feel like I'd enjoy being a vet, I really enjoy educating people on animal care, I really, really enjoy it. On the other hand I don't have a huge interest in disease...at least I don't think I do. I like learning about nutrition, training, and general animal care and then teaching that to others. Not just cats and dogs, but the smaller pets too. I don't know how else I could use that in a job, without being a vet. 

I'm a Medical Biology major, but a regular biology major is just as good. You have to look at what the vet schools require you to take and make sure they are included in your requirements and if not fit them in as electives. Some schools require experience working at a vet's office for a certain number of hours, they all require you take some sort of exam, the GRE or a vet specific one...don't remember the name. Then you'd need to apply and get letters of recommendations, from teachers and from the vet you worked with.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

My daughter graduated with a bachelors degree in Biology and thought about going to Tufts Veterinary school. She asked our vet about it and her advice was what changed her mind. She said you must "love animals both to save them and to know when to let them go". She realized she would want to keep every unwanted pet and take care of the sick ones and not have the heart to euthanize them and watch the pain owners go through. Every job has people or customers that are horrid and idiotic, but to watch a beloved pet be put to sleep(and you are the one to do it), it's heartwrenching. The only other job close to it is a hospice nurse. Anyways my daughter is now a chemist!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

liquid said:


> Haha, I took an introductory course to psychology last semester and I gotta tell ya, that was my most interesting/fun class, and the class that I got the highest grades in!
> I absolutely love psychology


and i can give you as many reasons to stay away from psychiatry and psychology as i can give you to stay away from veterinarian -ism...LOL

it is something a person is born to do...school just teaches the fundamentals so you don't look foolish in front of your two or four legged clients....

as huginn said, there are people who should not be permitted to own animals, just as there are people who were never meant to be born...and there really is evil out there...

theoretically, i'm fascinated with the canine and human anatomy and physiology and the why of everything...untangling the symptoms or the past or whatever prevents health, both physical and mental or both....love it...

hate treating it. LOL

hate insurance companies who medicate but don't allow for talk therapy.

and truly have an intolerance for those who think being a doctor or a vet is a cakewalk.....whilst i don't have a whole lot of respect for either profession when it comes to nutrition, or those who use tests rather than their senses to point in a direction...or those who are just too mechanical and technical to see past the picture and into the soul....i do have great respect for those who really really want to heal or assist in healing.

so if you're the one, then i absolutely think you should do it.....because there are too few good ones.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

liquid said:


> I dont really know where to put this, but I know some of you on this forum are vets or vet techs and I'd really love to hear your opinion...
> If youre not a vet I'd still love to hear your opinion! I have respect for pretty much everyone on this forum, you're all amazing people :redface:
> 
> I'm currently in my first year, second semester of college. I'm in a general Arts program right now, because when I enrolled I had absolutely* no idea *what I wanted to pursue in life.
> ...



I'm not a Vet but do feel like I have a reasonable perspective on life in general(some days 

My short response/opinion....

Are there awful things you will encounter as a Vet?...certainly. Nonpaying customers, uncaring owners, difficult situations?..... Probably on a regular basis. 

However, will you be able to do beautiful and noble things by being a Vet? I think so. 


I've always thought the most amazing feeling a person could ever have in life...and I've thought about it alot.... for me, it would be to be a World Class Surgeon and walk out into the Waiting room to tell a family---"Yes, we were able to save your son/daughter."

but by the same tolken....(you know the other).

Good luck. There are no wrong decisions.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone who has read James Herriott has to come away with a feeling that being a vet is a noble calling. I do notice, though, that in his books he doesn't give nutritional advice except to tell Mrs. Pumphreys not to feed Tricki Woo so much as he is very fat. And she pays no attention.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I took my love of animals and changed to a wildlife management degree. My goal is to work with Fish and Wildlife (government job which has a decent pay rate, starting at about 60k) in conservation research, which means I would get the experience to work with a zoo if I wanted to. 
Think about all of the reasons you want to be a vet. Talk to a vet, find out the pros and cons and really think about it. Also, in my opinion and the opinion of my mom's vet, to make it through your prevet you better LOVE chemistry. It is basically four years of chemistry classes, plus biology and physics.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good point, Hug. 

I wish I could convey one thing to kids on careers....

You think you want to be a fireman when you are little. Really? Do you REALLY know what they do?

You think you want to be in business.... REALLY? Are you sure? Make sure you go sit with someone in a cubicle all day before you make this decision...work with spreadsheets all day. 

Applied to a Veterinarian... before you make the commitment, I would plead to a local Vet to spend a week with them. Watch as much as you can... what they do every day. You may love it. You MAY HATE it. 

If I could go back and do one thing, it would be to gain exposure to as many careers as I could at a young age. Kids are choosing CAREERS, for pete's sake based on what they THINK they are about.

The very post you made here says you understand this... trying to find out more. I like it. Smart.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Hell, I made a terrible decision when I chose to be prevet. I did it because I loved animals and biology and its what my family told me I wanted to be. I ended up getting burned out and completely stopped going to class one quarter, after being a nearly 4.0 student my whole life I just stopped I couldn't do it anymore. It took me three years of not going to school and working random jobs to figure out what I wanted to do and go back to school. I called it soul searching, I had to realize that it was ok to not be a vet and it wouldn't let my family down if I didn't do what they wanted. 
I hate to see anyone do what happened to me, while I wouldnt give up my soul searching years for anything in the world, it really put me behind. All of my friends are starting their careers and I am still working on my undergrad (at the age of 25). . . I think EVERYONE should spend the time to volunteer in their intended career to make sure they like it. At least a week, not just that 6 hour job shadow my old HS requires. . . but a REAL volunteer experience. 
There are a lot of other careers with animals that aren't as heartbreaking . . .


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Great post, Hug.

Yep, college is too expensive to (excuse the word), Fart around. It just is. I wish it wasn't, believe me. Its nice to say..."try this, try that, etc..." You really can't. I'm seeing young kids taking on as much debt as Medical School students would take on years ago. 6 figure debt is NOT uncommon for run of the mill undergrads today. I find it criminal that Universities would even allow someone to do this to themselves--they are supposed to be TEACHING our kids. 

But I digress... Good post Hug.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

See my issue is, I think I'll enjoy being a vet. I'll enjoy the checkups and neuter surgeries, healing the sick animals (and showing people how much a better diet can help their pets), and helping them learn how to care for their pets. Obviously euthanizing animals and dealing with stupid people won't be pleasant, but I do think I could deal with it. I do think the area you work in makes a difference, I highly doubt the vet I go to with my animals sees a lot of neglect/abuse...besides maybe obesity and grooming neglect (mats, overgrown nails). Maybe some, but certainly not a whole lot. My issue is GETTING THERE, I have to make it through school, and that I'm not so good at, me and math are not friends.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Max, what can you do to improve in those areas? Certainly you aren't the WORST person at Math who has become a Vet. To even contemplate such a challenging road...you must be a reasonably proficient student. 

So you aren't great at math...?... Get Better


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> See my issue is, I think I'll enjoy being a vet. I'll enjoy the checkups and neuter surgeries, healing the sick animals (and showing people how much a better diet can help their pets), and helping them learn how to care for their pets. Obviously euthanizing animals and dealing with stupid people won't be pleasant, but I do think I could deal with it. I do think the area you work in makes a difference, I highly doubt the vet I go to with my animals sees a lot of neglect/abuse...besides maybe obesity and grooming neglect (mats, overgrown nails). Maybe some, but certainly not a whole lot. My issue is GETTING THERE, I have to make it through school, and that I'm not so good at, me and math are not friends.


you need better teachers. My dad was a math professor but my math teachers in high school were football coaches. I did awful and I hated it and since I was young and rebellious I fought my dad when he tried to help. When i returned to school at 29 (i did LOTS of soul searching - and other stuff) I had to take remedial math but I had a really good teacher who turned the light bulb on for me. When I learned to take advantage of my dad instead of fight him, and figured out I HAD to make sure I didn't get crappy teachers, i ended up getting a degree in math.

I think everyone can be good at math. It just has to be explained correctly so you get the basics down. You can't do algebra if you don't know how to add fractions. But I believe so many math teachers just don't know how to explain it well enough so kids get the concepts behind the problems. 

If math is what's holding you back, start over at the spot you don't understand with a good teacher - even if that's pre-algebra or before. Today I think they have online student reviews of teachers which should make it easy.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't read all the post above but do know vet school is extremely hard to get in. I have two friends that graduated with 4.0's from Clemson University with BA'S in Biology and both were rejected. They had worked in vet clinics, did volunteer work, their father's were doctors, had very impressive recommendation letters...a big fat "no". The several vets I'm good friends with have said it is very competitive getting accepted. Hope the best for you...was my childhood dream until I realized how long I would have to go to school...then that dream changed :wink:.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

You know, you guys are right - I'm jumping into this without really giving it enough thought.
I'm awful at chemistry and physics. Mainly because I have no interest in it. Biology I'm better at. But still, I'm apathetic towards science.

Hopefully I can find a volunteer position at a clinic to help me see what really goes on behind the scenes.
I'm glad that I still have time to decide on my career path, because I honestly have NO idea what in the world I might end up going into. I'm 19, and I feel all this pressure to choose choose choose what Im going to do for the rest of my life.

You guys are awesome and really, there's some wonderful life advice in this topic. :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm in school for vet tech and honestly having second thoughts about it after hearing all the negative feedback and being burned out after couple years, plus the pay is awful. I'm doing it because I want to work with animals, but I dont want to be living paycheck to paycheck either that why I'm considering pet sitting business and maybe opening up a holistic pet food store in the future.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What I suggest you do if being a vet is something you want to do....is go and volunteer at a clinic. Just go and see what it's like. Even through all the crap and hard times, it can still be something that you love to do. Heck....I still love my job even though I deal with asshole people all the time who treat their animals like crap. Honestly, pet owners like the members of this forum are RARE...we are the cream of the crop. Anyways, going to a clinic and spending time there seeing how things work will give you more clarity than anything. 



Maxy24 said:


> My issue is GETTING THERE, I have to make it through school, and that I'm not so good at, me and math are not friends.


We had a vet school intern come and work with us for the past two weeks. She said that her grades were less than the usual "perfect" grade students who apply for vet school...I believe a 3.2 GPA. It was her extra curricular activities/programs/experiences that got her in on her first time applying for school. She admits to not being the best at math too....You CAN get into vet school without being a perfect academic student but you have to work your ASS off setting yourself apart from the herd.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

liquid said:


> You know, you guys are right - I'm jumping into this without really giving it enough thought.
> I'm awful at chemistry and physics. Mainly because I have no interest in it. Biology I'm better at. But still, I'm apathetic towards science.
> 
> Hopefully I can find a volunteer position at a clinic to help me see what really goes on behind the scenes.
> ...


if you want to become a vet, sciences won't stop you. that's why g'd invented tutours and cheating 

think about it. you're young. there's time.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I'm in school for vet tech and honestly having second thoughts about it after hearing all the negative feedback and being burned out after couple years, plus the pay is awful. I'm doing it because I want to work with animals, but I dont want to be living paycheck to paycheck either that why I'm considering pet sitting business and maybe opening up a holistic pet food store in the future.


what a great place to fill your 'book'...all those potential clients.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Liquid,

Are you male/female(sorry, I don't know)....

The reason I ask is that I know from speaking with my Vet(who, along with 99% of our Vets in Michigan...attended Michigan State).... He swears to me that Vet schools are actually more accepting of Male applicants--I know, its crazy. But he says that Vet schools are flooded with female applicants and just have too few males in their programs. 

If you are female, I probably didn't make you feel much better


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> We had a vet school intern come and work with us for the past two weeks. She said that her grades were less than the usual "perfect" grade students who apply for vet school...I believe a 3.2 GPA. It was her extra curricular activities/programs/experiences that got her in on her first time applying for school. She admits to not being the best at math too....You CAN get into vet school without being a perfect academic student but you have to work your ASS off setting yourself apart from the herd.


That's my GPA at the moment, though this semester is looking a bit better than usual. Do you have any idea what sort of extracurricular she did? I have social anxiety and that will likely hinder everything as well, I don't come out looking like a "leader". Maybe I'll work at a zoo, I could like that. They clicker train animals at zoos nowadays, that'd be fun, and I'm already used to picking up poop lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Liquid,
> 
> Are you male/female(sorry, I don't know)....
> 
> ...


i had professors tell me i had no business being in med school. i was taking a male's place.

not much has changed.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

My mom's vet told me the same thing. He said years ago when they though you had to be strong and forceful to be a vet more men applied and they were more accepting of women to meet their gender diversity quota. But now that very few men apply they are more likely to take a man when they can get one, for the same diversity concept.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Liquid,
> 
> Are you male/female(sorry, I don't know)....
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, I'm a female. LOL! Thanks for the information, regardless :wink:


----------

